# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  thắc mắc máy đục cnc

## quangthao

em có con máy đục cnc 6 đầu 2.2kw
máy em chạy nghe tiếng máy hú rất lớn không bít do lỗi gì?
mong các cụ chỉ giáo giúp em......?????? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## dungtb

Spindle đến lúc phải thay bi rồi ah, loại này xài 2 ổ 7005 p4 là xịn

----------

